# A-body post car trim



## Gearhed (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a 1970 Lemans 2 door sedan (post car). This body style is hard to find. If you don't know what a post car is, it's an A-body with a full window frame on the doors and a "post" in front of the rear window. If you DO know what a post car is, you'll also likely know that the trim for the post is near impossible to find. Does anyone out there know where I can find the chrome trim for the drivers side post (the trim in from of the rear window) for my 1970 Lemans 2 dr Post Car?! Any alternative suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Gearhed said:


> I have a 1970 Lemans 2 door sedan (post car). This body style is hard to find. If you don't know what a post car is, it's an A-body with a full window frame on the doors and a "post" in front of the rear window. If you DO know what a post car is, you'll also likely know that the trim for the post is near impossible to find. Does anyone out there know where I can find the chrome trim for the drivers side post (the trim in from of the rear window) for my 1970 Lemans 2 dr Post Car?! Any alternative suggestions are welcomed!


https://www.opgi.com/lemans/WF06029/

https://www.opgi.com/lemans/W8P6070/ 

This what you're looking for? OPGI, is usually the place to go. There are a couple of other sites as well, can't remember them off the top of my head. If you're meaning the vertical chrome strip, you can call OPGI and ask them directly, they will be able to tell you over the phone.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Gearhed said:


> I have a 1970 Lemans 2 door sedan (post car). This body style is hard to find. If you don't know what a post car is, it's an A-body with a full window frame on the doors and a "post" in front of the rear window. If you DO know what a post car is, you'll also likely know that the trim for the post is near impossible to find. Does anyone out there know where I can find the chrome trim for the drivers side post (the trim in from of the rear window) for my 1970 Lemans 2 dr Post Car?! Any alternative suggestions are welcomed!


Welcome Gearhead, 
Knowing this bodystyle very well, you are looking for the anodized alum trim? My '71 & 72 2door post cars came with painted door frames, w/o the optional bright trim. I do have an extra post door off a '72, with the bright trim, have to ck which side, can remove it. If you need trim off the pillar behind the door, won't have it, but know where some are on the road.


----------

